# I think I'm in love



## zadiac (12/4/15)

This, I have to have. Just for the look of it.







Looks like a Dimitri style mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/4/15)

Sir Vape will have the 1:1 clone soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (12/4/15)

That's damn beautiful


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Sir Vape will have the 1:1 clone soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, but will he have it in copper? I want the copper one.


----------



## Richard (12/4/15)

A review of the copper mod, it looks amazing.


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Looks like a gold bar @zadiac 
Lol


----------



## Rudi (13/4/15)

i want it


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

Silver said:


> Looks like a gold bar @zadiac
> Lol



@Viper_SA wonders if @Silver saw the engravings......  @Viper_SA could also be in love with that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Viper_SA wonders if @Silver saw the engravings......  @Viper_SA could also be in love with that!



I saw the engravings - not sure which one you referring to?

And I see your old avatar pic is back 
Looks great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

Silver said:


> I saw the engravings - not sure which one you referring to?
> 
> And I see your old avatar pic is back
> Looks great!



The symmetrical ones


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Ooh that really does look nice 
Will also look nice in silver


----------



## zadiac (13/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ooh that really does look nice
> Will also look nice in silver



There are clones in silver color, but I don't like that. I like the original copper, but $350 shipped is a bit much for me at the moment.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Just seen that Sir Vape will be bringing in the silver clones


----------



## Frank Zef (13/4/15)

Oh eM Gee!
I'm selling the kids on eBay.


----------

